# Buying a car...



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

After what seems like years of planning and inertia, we've finally got most of our ducks in a row and will be emigrating from the UK to Spain on 3rd September.

As early retirees (not looking to work / not eligible for an S1 yet) we have an 11 month rental in Moraira and the objective is to gain residency and exchange drivers licences before 31st Dec. I have the Salus Health Insurance forms ready to email over and will have a lump sum to transfer once we're opened a bank account.

Now that the TIE has replaced the NIE and the lead time is significantly longer, how would I be able to buy a car shortly after arriving as I understand you need a NIE/TIE for that ? 

The alternative is to hire a car for a fairly long time (months?) so do you know a rental company in or around Moraira who doesn't charge "airport" rates for long term rentals ?

For a Brucie Bonus, can you recommend a removal company to ship part of a household (no beds/lounge suites etc, mostly personal items) approx 16m3 from Milton Keynes to Moraira ?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

lane:


Pipeman said:


> After what seems like years of planning and inertia, we've finally got most of our ducks in a row and will be emigrating from the UK to Spain on 3rd September.
> 
> As early retirees (not looking to work / not eligible for an S1 yet) we have an 11 month rental in Moraira and the objective is to gain residency and exchange drivers licences before 31st Dec. I have the Salus Health Insurance forms ready to email over and will have a lump sum to transfer once we're opened a bank account.
> 
> ...


TIE has NOT replaced NIE. You need both but have to get your NIE first. Absolutely NOTHING is Spain can happen without your important NIE number. 
Suggest you use the services of a gestor has or lawyer to arrange this for you. It doesn’t take long and then, and only then, you can get the TIE sorted as well as buying a car and opening bank accounts. 
Believe it is possible to get NIE in England.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Pipeman said:


> After what seems like years of planning and inertia, we've finally got most of our ducks in a row and will be emigrating from the UK to Spain on 3rd September.
> 
> As early retirees (not looking to work / not eligible for an S1 yet) we have an 11 month rental in Moraira and the objective is to gain residency and exchange drivers licences before 31st Dec. I have the Salus Health Insurance forms ready to email over and will have a lump sum to transfer once we're opened a bank account.
> 
> ...


To save time you could get an NIE number from the Spanish Embassy in London.
I made an appointment ..but when I got there quite a few people hadn´t but they were still let in.
As far as I can remember i just needed my passport, told them I was looking to buy a property in Spain, paid about 8 quid and got my number in the post at my UK address a few days later.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you can pm me I can send you the forms...EX15 and the 790


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> lane:
> 
> TIE has NOT replaced NIE. You need both but have to get your NIE first. Absolutely NOTHING is Spain can happen without your important NIE number.
> Suggest you use the services of a gestor has or lawyer to arrange this for you. It doesn’t take long and then, and only then, you can get the TIE sorted as well as buying a car and opening bank accounts.
> Believe it is possible to get NIE in England.


You don't need a NIE first. You are issued a NIE when making the TIE application if you don't already have one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> If you can pm me I can send you the forms...EX15 and the 790


Links for these forms are freely available online including on the FAQ sticky thread here on the forum.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> Links for these forms are freely available online including on the FAQ sticky thread here on the forum.


Is it still ex15 for a NIE?

I know EX18 is now EX23 for UK applicants but what about just for a NIE?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If applying for just an NIE in theUK then it is EX15

The EX18 is something to do with residency and possibly does include applying for a new NIE number.

I am in the process of applying for my TIE...and had to complete EX20 for the first stage. Now I am waiting for a decision, and if everything is ok I have to make an appointment at the Police station to have my thumb/fingerprints taken as well as complete Form EX23


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

For removals, Google Rawhide Removals.
They're based locally. 
I've used them for a full house removal within Spain and to transport goods that I bought in the UK. Satisfied with both price and service.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

In fact there are so many EX forms I printed a whole bunch of them off...just in case I had the wrong one...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> If applying for just an NIE in theUK then it is EX15
> 
> The EX18 is something to do with residency and possibly does include applying for a new NIE number.
> 
> I am in the process of applying for my TIE...and had to complete EX20 for the first stage. Now I am waiting for a decision, and if everything is ok I have to make an appointment at the Police station to have my thumb/fingerprints taken as well as complete Form EX23


The EX 18 is for EU citizens registering as resident. Which no longer includes British citizens.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Is it still ex15 for a NIE?
> 
> I know EX18 is now EX23 for UK applicants but what about just for a NIE?


A NIE is a NIE regardless of your nationality. The form is still EX15.


----------



## cervasalagartija (Aug 4, 2020)

if you can afford it then buy new or at least not older than two-three years old, the reason being that the spanish tend to just ´rag´ their vehicles into the ground with very little servicing, i have 5 motorbikes, 4 that i bought new in spain and after the first service (warrenty reasons) i never let any of the ´mechanics´ here place a spanner on them, just my two penn'orth for what it is worth.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a company In Basingstoke lhd place, they are excellent, i bought my car there and it's been spot on. I would go for a Spanish plated car, saving you lots of time and money. Secondhand Spanish cars can be expensive and a lot of them can be a bit unloved.


----------

